# Information page?



## reefteach (Sep 26, 2004)

When looking at the information section of this website, the pygocentrus information page states (for each species) that breeding in captivity is either nonexistent or rare. I was under the impresion, from both this website and discussion with piranha breeders, that red bellys are not uncommon captivity breeders. That is why I have 8 RBP in a 150 tank (1 year old).


----------



## Soldat (Aug 28, 2004)

Reds have been bred many times in captivity, other pygos have not, that we know of. Hopefully one day yours will too.


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

There are quite a few different Piranha's that are considered Pygo's. Red Bellies have been bred in captivity many times like has been said above.

Caribes -> Have been Bred but it's very uncommon
Piraya-> Haven't been bred
Ternetzi -> It's been said they are easy to breed however little proof backs this up.


----------



## mrodge (Nov 13, 2004)

yes i dunno about this


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> KrazyCrusader Posted Dec 26 2004, 07:25 PM
> There are quite a few different Piranha's that are considered Pygo's. Red Bellies have been bred in captivity many times like has been said above.
> 
> Caribes -> Have been Bred but it's very uncommon
> ...


Care to explain that?


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

People have generalized that breeding Terns is as easy as breeding reds. However we don't get many people that come forward that have bred Terns. I've heard rumors that there are a couple people that have bred Terns.


----------

